#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-01
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<cromag> you are aware of that this is the Danish ubuntu channel ?
<cromag> so you want danish translation
<DoeNietWil> yes i'm asking danish people for help
<cromag> super :) - just wanted to make sure :)
<cromag> never translated before.
<DoeNietWil> if you have questions about the project or the translation please go to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
<Simpel> printer, sabnzbplus genvej automatisk, mail samt backup alt på plads nu funker 100 %
<Simpel> fedest system ubuntu
<Simpel> men kan kun 1 %
<kristian-aalborg> hey lars_t_h
<kristian-aalborg> prøv lige at se denne dimmer: http://www.memorydepot.com/ssd/listcat.asp?catid=edc400044
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-02
<Ubuntubruger8> Godmorgen, er er nogen som kan sige om ubuntu er godt hvis jeg skal lave en proxy server?
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål Godmorgen, er er nogen som kan sige om ubuntu er godt hvis jeg skal lave en proxy server?
<Simpel> spørgsmål, hvordan kan man automount sine drev man gerne vil
<jarlen> Simpel: fstab
<Simpel> jarlen, hvor meget kendskab har du ti lden
<jarlen> nok til at svare på dit første spørgsmål
<jarlen> men det er ca. det
<Simpel> jarlen, ok forstået, men ville gerne kunne automounte de forskellige drev, men jeg prøver at kikke på den, tak skal du have
<Simpel> jarlen, support siden er her men er på rusisk http://vialinx.org/linux-dlya-novichka/ ha ha
<jarlen> Simpel: fstab kan hjælpe dig med at automounte. Du indsætter en linje i filen med dit drev, og de rigtige flag
<Simpel> jarlen,  beklager der tabte du mig godt nok, kan godt se jeg skal åbne en fil, men jeg må jo kunne google hvad der skal stå i filen
<Simpel> jarlen,  den er vidst lidt for langhåret for mig, jeg tænkte nok jeg ikke skulle have været stuset de 3 mm på hovedet
<Simpel> jarlen,  fik det til at virke
<Simpel> pixiarvai,  jeg har lidt spørgsmål ang din guide vedr wine har du tid
<sbc_> laoshi: Tillykke :)
<sbc_> ... og godnat
<pixiarvai> sbc kan vist ikke læse
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-03
<Simpel> spørgsmål, hvad hedder kommandoen ligesom ipconfig i windows for at se den interne ip
<soren> ifconfig
<Simpel> soren,  tak skal du have
<soren> velbekomme
<Simpel> soren,  hvis jeg vil kalde mig fra winscp ligesom root og password fra sftp, ved du noget om det
<soren> Simpel: Jeg forstår ikke spørgsmålet.
<Simpel> soren, jeg ville gerne kunne logge på via ftp eller sftp forbindelse fra winscp som er et windowsprogram, men så kan jeg logge ind som root fra det program og lave rettigheder på mappe hvis nødvendig
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål Min nyinstallered LAMP server vil ikke uploade filer gennem PHP, er der nogen der kan hjælpe?
<Ubuntubruger8> Skulle bare chmod
<Ubuntubruger8> Undskyld folkens
<UbuntuUser> Jeg kan ikke administrere min server med webmin fra en anden windows computer, Hvad gør jeg galt?
<UbuntuUser> ?spørgsmål: Jeg kan ikke administrere min server med webmin fra en anden windows computer, Hvad gør jeg galt?
<mads-> UbuntuUser, kan du forklare lidt mere om problemet?
<UbuntuUser> mads-, Jeg har installeret Webmin på min server og jeg kan sagtens komme ind på webmin når jeg sidder ved serveren, (Godt nok er det debian, min server kører, men det er ligesom ubuntu), men hvis jeg vil ind på servereren fra en Computer/Laptop, kan jeg ikke komme ind på webmin på https://servernavn:10000
<mads-> Så det er fra LAN du ikke kan komme ind? Du har ikke glemt at forwarde port på din router?
<UbuntuUser> Skal man det, Det viste jeg ikke, vil prøve det, TAK?
<mads-> Hvis du ikke sidder indenfor samme router, så skal du have forwardet porten sådan at routeren ved hvilken enhed den skal sende visse beskeder videre til
<UbuntuUser> mads-, Hvordan indstiller jeg så fast ip på debian/ubuntu?
<mads-> I din /etc/networking/interfaces
<mads-> /etc/network/interfaces*
<UbuntuUser> via terminal?
<UbuntuUser> Jeg har installeret et Grafisk Skrivebordsmilijø på serveren
<nikolaj_basher> UbuntuUser, hvilket?
<UbuntuUser> Debian's Grafiske Skrivebordsmilijø
<UbuntuUser> Alså Desktop
<nikolaj_basher> SÃ¥ mener jeg der er under indstillinger en der hedder Network eller Networkmanager, hvor du kan indstille IP
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-04
<Ubuntubruger4> Mit system er en acpi baseret computer, hvordan er det nu lige at man får instillet ubuntu sådan den lukker rigtigt.
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål: Mit system er en acpi baseret computer, hvordan er det nu lige at man får instillet ubuntu sådan den lukker rigtigt.
<Ubuntubruger4> Debian understøtter det godtnok
<Ubuntubruger8> Hjælp til Ubuntu? - vinduesrammerne og titellinjerne på vinduerne er forsvundet.. Nogle der har en idé om hvordan de kommer igen? :s
<Ubuntubruger8> :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-05
<Simpel> spørgsmål, min lyd i ubuntu er væk, hvad kan det være?
<Simpel> er løst
<ahf> ki
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-06
<kasperd> Hvordan konfigurerer man Ubuntu 10.04 sådan at et vindue ikke altid kommer forest bare fordi man klikker i det?
<[dmp]> kasperd: ren nysgerrighed, hvordan vil du saa faa et vindue i forgrunden?
<kasperd> Jeg har været vant til at vinduer kommer forest hvis man klikker på titellinien. Hvis man klikker et andet sted i vinduet bliver dte hvor det er.
<[dmp]> ah ja, selfoelgelig ..
<kasperd> Jeg har også et problem med maksimeringsknappen. Den opfører sig ikke som jeg er vant til.
<[dmp]> kasperd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1493012  hvis det er det samme som det "problem" han beskriver, saa maa loesningen vel vaere at disable auto raise og raise on focus
<kasperd> Jeg har været vant til at maksimeringsknappen kunne maksimerer enten vandret eller lodret eller begge dele afhængig af hvilken knap jeg brugte.
<kasperd> Hvor finder jeg mon så de metacity indstillinger?
<kasperd> Jeg har været inde i System > Preferences > Windows, og "Raise selected windows after an interval" er slået fra, og der er ingen andre raise indstillinger der.
<[dmp]> kasperd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Metacity#General Settings
<[dmp]> kasperd: Tror det er deromkring du skal kigge (jeg bruger ikke gnome, saa jeg kan ikke vaere mere praecis - desvaerre)
<kasperd> Jeg brugte KDE før i tiden. Men jeg syntes at de nye KDE versioner er begyndt at blive dårligere, og Gnome fungerede nogenlunde fornuftigt i 9.04.
<kasperd> Men det kan da godt være jeg bliver nødt til at gå tilbage til KDE.
<kasperd> Jeg har været inde i Window Preferences, men den raise valgmulighed jeg ser der er kun for når man aktiverer et vindue ved at flytte musen over det. Selvom jeg slår den fra kommer vinduerne stadigvæk forrest så snart jeg klikker.
<kasperd> Jeg læste dit første link igen. Det lyder som om man ikke kan få metacity til at opføre sig som jeg vil have den til. Jeg må nok installere KDE. (Hvad er navnet på den pakke der giver mig en komplet KDE installation?)
<kasperd> Tilsyneladende hedder pakken kubuntu.
<[dmp]> kasperd: der er jo ogsaa lxde du kunne se paa, hvis du vil se paa alternativer
<kasperd> Jeg er da villig til at prøve alternativer.
<kasperd> Jeg synes KDE er bloatware men har brugt det fordi konfiguration af windowmanageren var så fleksibel.
<kasperd> SÃ¥ er kubuntu-desktop installeret. Jeg undrer mig over hvorfor det resulterede i at der skulle genereres en ny initrd.
<[dmp]> pas :)
<kasperd> Hvordan tilføjer man et program til taskbaren i lxde?
<kasperd> Jeg prøvede at bruge "Add / Remove Panel Items", men der kan jeg kun vælge programmer fra menuen. Hvordan starter jeg et program som ikke findes i menuen?
<kasperd> Jeg kunne ikke finde ud af at konfigurere lxde som jeg ville have det. Nu prøvede jeg så Chrome/openbox og fandt på den måde frem til obconf. Der er flere valgmuligheder, men jeg kan stadig ikke finde nogen måde at forhindre vinduer i at komme forrest bare fordi man klikker på dem.
<kasperd> KDE i Ubuntu 10.04 kan ikke rendere vindues rammer korrekt hvis man kører xterm.
<kasperd> Jeg vil have en ældre KDE.
<Simpel> spørgsmål, er der nogen der kender et tvkort som fungerer i ubuntu, har søgt lidt på google men syns ikke jeg bliver helt klog på det
<Simpel> har allered et Cinergy 400 tv, men kan ikke få de til at virke
<Adam_> ?spørgsmål Min onkel har lige installeret Ubuntu 11.04 og skal have java, men jeg kan simpelthen ikke huske hvordan man gør. Kan I hjælpe?
<[dmp]> Adam_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Sun+Java
<kasperd> Hvad gør man egentlig hvis man har brug for Java på et Ubuntu system hvor man kun har et normalt login og ikke root?
<[dmp]> kasperd: du kan godt installere java et andet sted (fx i dit home-directory) - men det kraever lidt indsigt i hvordan java virker
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-07
<Ubuntubruger3> Kan man downloade en demo af ubuntu? Kan jeg installere det på en computer hvor der er windows vista nu? Kan jeg bruge word 2007 licens til ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger3> "?spørgsmål" min pc har dual core procssor 1,9 ghz og 2 gb ram, 250 gb hd
<Ubuntubruger6> spørgsmål: min datter har en lille computer hvor jeg har installeret ubuntu 10.10 nu er der sket at når hun starter den op, kommer den frem til skrivebordet (med den lilla baggrund) men alle ikonerne i venstre side kommer ikke frem. mus virker godtnok, hvordan får jeg ikoner frem igen??
<Ubuntubruger6> Underopstart forbinder den til mit netværk
<sbc> Ubuntubruger6: Hvad sker der hvis du flytter musen til venstre siden af skærmen, specielt øverst venstre, og holder den over det lille Ubuntu logo?
<sbc> Ubuntubruger6: Hvad sker der hvis du trykker på windows-tasten?
<Ubuntubruger6> ingen logo i venstre hjørne
<Ubuntubruger6> ingen reaktion på windows tasten
<cromag> nautilus ?
<Ubuntubruger6> om tøsen har gjort et eller andet eller det er hardware fejl ved jeg ikke
<cromag> jeg har fundet noget der beder om at man ser om nautilus er startet
<cromag> og hvis ikke, så starte det.
<cromag> virker højreklik på desktoppen ?
<cromag> kommer der en menu ?
<Ubuntubruger6> det eneste jeg kan lokke frem er ved at bruge ctrl alt delete
<cromag> ok
<Ubuntubruger6> genstarte lige,, et øjblik
<Ubuntubruger6> ti tommelfingre, sorry
<Ubuntubruger6> ingen reaktion på højreklik
<Ubuntubruger6> hvad er nautilus?
<cromag> ok, mit enkelte bud er at starte en terminal
<cromag> fil håndtering
<cromag> er det muligt at starte en terminal ?
<Ubuntubruger6> tror jeg ikke....det eneste jeg kan er at køre rundt med en pil på en tom skærm
<cromag> prøæv at trykke alt+f2
<Ubuntubruger6> og så trykke på ctrl alt delete
<cromag> om den giver noget.
<Ubuntubruger6> der sker desværre ikke noget
<cromag> hmm ok
<cromag> kan du ssh ind i maskinen ?
<Ubuntubruger6> ??
<Ubuntubruger6> er helt grøn i det her
<cromag> jeg ved ikke helt hvordan du kommer ind i terminalen lige nu
<Ubuntubruger6> har indstillet mig på at lave en helt ny start på maskinen, og lægge ubuntu ind helt fra bunden
<cromag> giv mig lige et par minutter.
<cromag> vi er enige i du faktisk ikke har nogle menuer, du kan ikke højreklikke eller lignende
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, du kan tilgå en terminal via CTRL+ALT+F1, og så logge ind, du skifter tilbage til GUI igen via CTRL+ALT+F7
<cromag> ah ja
<Ubuntubruger6> ja, der sker noget
<Ubuntubruger6> spørger om et login
<Ubuntubruger6> er det tøsens password?
<lars_t_h> cromag, det er måske noget med dpkg-reconfigure en eller anden pakke, husk sudo foran den pakke i så tilfælde
<cromag> Ubuntubruger6: jep
<cromag> lars_t_h: jeg tænker på en reconf af nautilus
<cromag> evt. bare se om den køre først.
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, først skriver du brugernavn, trykker på enter, skirver kodeord og trykker på enter, du akn _IKKE_ rette skrivefejl
<lars_t_h> *kan
<Ubuntubruger6> når jeg forsøger at skrive brugernavn   Helena   bytter den L ud med nogle andre tegn    [6~
 * lars_t_h anbefaler at man laver en tastatur genvej: CTRL+T til at åbne en terminal, samt installerer en SSH server, så kan man også snakke emd maskine via en anden computer, selv hvis der går totalt udu i grafikkort, eller en laptop får smadret skærmen
<Ubuntubruger6> ok, er helt amatør, så ved ikke rigtigt noget om det her, desværre
<lars_t_h> cromag, ?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, kan du tilsutte et ekstra keyboard (keyboard er måske defekt, cola f.eks)
<lars_t_h> bare tilslut et via USB, burde virke fint
<Ubuntubruger6> ser lige om jeg har et usb keyboard, et øjeblik
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, det er en laptop maskine?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, nu ved hvad jeg der sker ved login: Du kan ikke rette stavefejl
<lars_t_h> du skal skrive rigtigt
<Ubuntubruger6> det er sådan en mini bærbar med atom procesor
<Ubuntubruger6> ser ud til den skriver rigtigt med et keyboard
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, ah en netbook
<Ubuntubruger6> der kan du se hvor meget jeg ved
<Ubuntubruger6> ik så meget
<lars_t_h> Asus netbooks er iøvrigt de bedste, og yder fortræffelig support
<lars_t_h> nå Ubuntubruger6 kunne du logge ind?
<Ubuntubruger6> det her er en fujitsu siemens amilio mini ui 3520
<lars_t_h> ja ok
<Ubuntubruger6> der er kommet en ny linie efter jeg logger ind, den slutter på et stort S eller dollartegn
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, ja så er du logget ind
<Ubuntubruger6> hvad gør jeg så
<lars_t_h> så mangler vi lige at cromag på banen igen, han havde vist en ide til en løsning
<cromag> ps aux |grep nautilus
<Ubuntubruger6> skal jeg skrive det?
<cromag> jep
<cromag> se hvad der kommer dér.
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, hvad er resultatet af den kommando+
<Ubuntubruger6> hvor finder jeg den lodrette streg
<lars_t_h> tast ALT GR samtidigt med at du taster på tasten til højre for den tast hvor der står både ? og +
<lars_t_h> til højre for ? og + tasten. det er den du skal trykke på, står der ` ' og |
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, er du med?
<Ubuntubruger6> har tastet komando
<lars_t_h> ok og så skriver den?
<Ubuntubruger6> 2 linier med en del tal, og begge linie slutter med rød skrif nautilus står der
<cromag> hmm
<cromag> 0:00 nautilus
<cromag> 0:00 grep --color=auto naut
<cromag> ca sådan ?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, sådan her, hvor lars er erstattet med Helena?
<lars_t_h> lars      1880  0.1  1.8 145268 36336 ?        Sl   08:30   0:32 nautilus --sm-client-id 108c0d9ae43a4a0a51128759266078609900000016960032 --sm-client-state-file /home/lars/.config/session-state/nautilus-1312658607.desktop
<lars_t_h> lars     11313  0.0  0.0   4024   772 pts/0    S+   13:20   0:00 grep --color=auto nautilus
<Ubuntubruger6> 1. linie    helena   1221  0,0 1,2 62108 12616 ?   s1   12:45   0:00 nautilus
<lars_t_h> eller ca sådan+
<cromag> så vil jeg mener sudo apt-get --reconfigure nautilus er relevant
<lars_t_h> cromag, jeg har en Ubuntu 10.10
<cromag> ah
<cromag> jeg er 11.04
<lars_t_h> så jeg kan hjælpe ved at have et identisk system
<cromag> yes
<cromag> reconf er mit bud
<cromag> via dpkg som du snakkede om
<lars_t_h> cromag, men hedder den kaommando ikke: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus
<Ubuntubruger6> 2 linie     helena   1765  0,0   0,0   4172   868   tty1   s+  13:18  0:00  grep--color0auto nautilus
<lars_t_h> - du tæmnker på reinstallation af den pakke?
<cromag> jo - men jeg vil nok frøst dpkg reconf
<lars_t_h> *tænker
<lars_t_h> ah
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, det er ok, det er fordi jeg har noget der virker og det har den computer desværre ikke
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg afventer og ser hvad i kommer frem til
<Ubuntubruger6> herligt i gider hjælpe, tak
 * lars_t_h har ikke mad i huset, så skal lige shoppe ind i den lokale ...
<lars_t_h> brb
<cromag> sudo dpkg-reconfigure nautilus
<cromag> skriv den i terminalen
<Ubuntubruger6> sudo er det et tegn eller bare tekst
<cromag> tekst
<cromag> det kræver administrator password
<Ubuntubruger6> springer bare til komandolinien igen
<cromag> men gør den intet ?
<Ubuntubruger6> nej
<cromag> hmm
<Ubuntubruger6> er det pga den lange komando promt
<cromag> ikke forstået.
<Ubuntubruger6> helena@helena-amilio-ui-3520:¨$
<cromag> det burde ikke være et problem
<Ubuntubruger6> det sidste s ser ikke helt sådan ud
<cromag> det er ok :)
<cromag> prøv evt:
<cromag> service nautilus restart
<cromag> måske kommer der en fejl.
<Ubuntubruger6> Nautilus: unrecognized service
<cromag> nå da.
<cromag> jeg tænker lars_t_h kan være bedre.
 * lars_t_h er tilbage
<cromag> wb
<lars_t_h> cromag, du kan bede ham om at slette hans gnome2 config filer, de kan meget nemt lave knas i det
<lars_t_h> *eller hendes er det vel
<cromag> hmm ja
<lars_t_h> ellers reinstall desktop med: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
 * lars_t_h er lidt i tvivl om apkkenavnet
<cromag> er det ikke lidt voldsomt ?
<cromag> ved ikke om det gør det store dog.
<cromag> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=859248
<lars_t_h> cromag, men hvis det så stadig ikke virker er del stadig bedre end en komplet reinstallation
<cromag> jep
<cromag> enig
<lars_t_h> nogle gange lavet apt bare max knas i den
<Ubuntubruger6> skal jeg prøve?
<lars_t_h> det tager meget lang tid
<lars_t_h> måske det er bedst at smide gnome2 konfiguration ud
<cromag> jeg har  smidt en post
<cromag> den giver hurtig info
<lars_t_h> og så genstarte
<lars_t_h> ok i #ubuntu ?
<lars_t_h> så venter vi
<cromag> [070811.134859] < cromag> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=859248
<cromag> var nu bare den :D
<lars_t_h> ok kigger ...
<lars_t_h> hvis der skal slettes uden at tage backup er det:
<lars_t_h> rm -fr ~/.gnome ~/.gnome2 ~/.nautilus ~/.gconf
<cromag> og derefter en restart - tænker jeg
<lars_t_h> hvis der skal tages backup skal jeg lige konstruere en tar kommando der gør det, vil du det Ubuntubruger6eller er det ok bare få en standard desktop bagefter som man så kan pille i?
<Ubuntubruger6> der erikke noget hun skal gemme på maskinen
<lars_t_h> fint, kør den rm kommando
<lars_t_h> ~er under | til højre
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, ^
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, er du stadig med?
<Ubuntubruger6> ja
<lars_t_h> har du kørt den kommando?, Ubuntubruger6
<Ubuntubruger6> har prøver 3 gange nu, der sker ikke rigtigt noget. min tilde ligger øverst på linien, hvor jeres ligger midt på linien, betyder det noget?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, hvis du har skrevet af, nøjagtig som jeg har skrevet den og den bare svarer med en kommandopromt (den der ender med $), så lykkedes kommandoen
<lars_t_h> så lykkedes den?, Ubuntubruger6
<Ubuntubruger6> ja, der kommer en prompt magen til den der er
<lars_t_h> og du har skrevet nøj agtig af?: Vi kan tjekke det med en ny kommando, som skal skrivet noget om at fil eller mappe ikke findes:
<lars_t_h> prøv at køre
<lars_t_h> ls ~/.gnome, ~/.gnome2, ~/.nautilus, ~/.gconf
<lars_t_h> hot tip: tryk på pil op tast og ret i kommandoen
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, ^
<Ubuntubruger6> 1s komando ikke fundet
<cromag> l ikke 1
<cromag> :D
<cromag> et lille L
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, når du kører den ls kommando så skulle den gerne skrive noget i retning af "Ingen sådan fil eller filkatalog" - dog måske på engelsk
<lars_t_h> cromag, jeg har også skrevet et lille L
<cromag> det har Ubuntubruger6 ikke
<lars_t_h> oh ja, til ham self
<cromag> :D
<Ubuntubruger6> ingen sådan fil eller filkatalog
<lars_t_h> super
<kasperd> Fandt du nogensinde ud af hvorfor du ikke kunne skrive l på konsolen?
<lars_t_h> åhåh lille fejl i kommando uden kommaer, beklager, Ubuntubruger6
<kasperd> Det lød som et problem med numlock eller lignende.
<lars_t_h> kasperd, det er ved login, man kan ikke rette fejlindtastninger
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, hvis du var i tvivl så skal du altså køre:
<kasperd> Laptops har generelt ikke noget numerisk tastatur men bruger nogle af bogstaverne i stedet.
<lars_t_h> ls ~/.gnome ~/.gnome2 ~/.nautilus ~/.gconf
<kasperd> Der er så en tast til at vælge mellem om de skal virke som det ene eller det andet.
<kasperd> Nar generelt ikke et ormnumerisk tastatur.
<kasperd> Ignorer linien ovenfor. Jeg havde et ekstremt lag på min ssh forbindelse.
<lars_t_h> kasperd, det er numlock - login skriver altid noget med [ hvis du prøver at rette fejlindtastninger
<kasperd> Desuden har man numlock til at vælge om det nummeriske tastatur skal fungere som nummerisk tastatur eller piletaster.
<kasperd> Det betyder på en laptop med et lille tastatur er der tre muligheder.
<kasperd> Der bør så være to taster til at vælge mellem de forskellige muligheder.
<kasperd> Men nogle laptops har dog kun en tast til det og kan dermed kun vælge mellem to muligheder.
<lars_t_h> kasperd, du kan prøve det selv, men husk først at CTRL+F7 går tilbage til GUI: Tryk CTRL+F1 og skriv så noget af dit bruger navn og skriv et forkert tegn, tryk så på slet tilbage tasten og se hvad der sker
<kasperd> Hvis jeg trykker backspace slettes det sidste tegn jeg indtastede,
<kasperd> hvis jeg trykker ctrl+u slettes hele linien.
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, er du med? har du kør den sidste ls kommando
<Ubuntubruger6> ja, stadig ingen fil eller filkatalog
<lars_t_h> kasperd, og du er i en kulsort terminal hvor login spørger og brugernavn og kodeord?
<lars_t_h> *spørger om
<kasperd> Ganske almindelig vc.
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, det er godt: så genstart med den her kommando: sudso shotdown -r now
<kasperd> Delete tasten resulterer i ^[[3~, men det er vist helt normalt, og man har ikke noget at bruge den til ved den prompt alligevel.
<lars_t_h> kasperd, det skal være en tty ved en maskine du sidder foran, elelr bliver det anderledes
<kasperd> Ja, jeg brugte en vc.
<lars_t_h> ok
 * lars_t_h venter at Ubuntubruger6 har genstartet
<Ubuntubruger6> den spørger om password, det får den så, derefter command not found
<lars_t_h> a hva?
<kasperd> Tastefejl
<kasperd> Der skulle ikke stå "sudso shotdown -r now"
<kasperd> Jeg går ud fra du mente "sudo shutdown -r now"
<lars_t_h> cromag, kender du noget til det ^/hørt om det før?
<lars_t_h> kasperd, helt rigtigt
<kasperd> Kender ikke cromag.
<cromag> jeg er bare mig
<lars_t_h> åh -trodede lige at det var efter login, pyha, tak kasperd
<Ubuntubruger6> skrev sudo
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, så du har genstartet?
<kasperd> Ah, jeg er forholdsvis ny her på kanalen. Jeg genkender ikke alle brugernavne endnu.
<lars_t_h> ok
<Ubuntubruger6> nej har ikke genstartet, skriver din komando, derefter spørger den om kodeord, og skriver så command not found
<kasperd> Præcist hvad skrev du?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, /usr/bin/sudo /sbin/shutdown -r now
<lars_t_h> skal virke
<Ubuntubruger6> virker nu, shutdown med U og ikke O
<lars_t_h> heh typo
<kasperd> Jeg skulle måske have gjort mere ud af at påpege at der var to tastefejl i kommandoen og ikke kun en enkelt.
<lars_t_h> beklager at min underbo holdt den alt for vilde tam-tam (fest) igår så alle naboer ikke kunne sove den nat, mig incl
<kasperd> Den slags burde forbydes.
<lars_t_h> kasperd, gør det endelig, han her helt nybegynder
<Ubuntubruger6> så er vi genstartet, stadig ingen ikoner på skrivebordet
<lars_t_h> kasperd, vi er også lidt sure, nabo bvar ude med alsken støjende have-maskiner meget tidligt - hehe
<Ubuntubruger6> eller menu eller hvad de nu hedder
<Ubuntubruger6> pay back time
<lars_t_h> dammn
<kasperd> Var det 10.04?
<lars_t_h> han har 10.10
<Ubuntubruger6> syntes den hed 10.10 men er ikke helt 100
<lars_t_h> og det har jeg også
<kasperd> Jeg bruger 9.04 i øjeblikket, så jeg ved ikke præcist hvordan 10.10 skal se ud.
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, versioner skal læses sådan her: første tal før . er årstal 2010 for 10, og efter . er det måneden og den er altid som 2 cifre
<Ubuntubruger6> 10.04 står der på den nye komando prompt
<lars_t_h> ok, men det er så Lucid Lynx
<Ubuntubruger6> 11.04
<lars_t_h> den er 11.04?
<Ubuntubruger6> skal lige have pudset brillerne
<kasperd> Man også kan finde detaljerne ved at skrive "cat /etc/lsb-release" ved sin prompt.
<lars_t_h> kasperd, eller lsb_release
<kasperd> Sidstnævnte virker dog ikke på Ubuntu 9.10.
<Ubuntubruger6> welcome to ubuntu 11.04 står der
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, så er der en kommando der skal bruges til at genstarte et eller andet, men jeg kan naturligvis ikke huske hvor i forum den tråd er
<lars_t_h> 9.10 er end-of-life
<kasperd> Ja. Men det var nu det den her laptop blev leveret med.
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, kan ikke skrive i forum? Husk at skrive din ubuntu version også?
<kasperd> Jeg har købt en ny stationær og installeret 10.04 på den. Når jeg er helt tilfreds med den 10.04 installation vil jeg begynde at overveje at opgradere de andre.
<lars_t_h> Ajenbo er ret god i Natty 811.049 som jeg holder snitterne fra
<lars_t_h> *11.04 er det
 * lars_t_h har et lidt slidt tastatur
<kasperd> Lad mig lige prøve at forstå helt rigtigt hvad problemet der skal løses er.
<kasperd> Er det korrekt forstået at menuen i toppen af skærmen dukker op, og taskbar i bunden også dukker op, men ikonerne på skrivebordet indimellem mangler?
<lars_t_h> kasperd, <Ubuntubruger6> spørgsmål: min datter har en lille computer hvor jeg har installeret ubuntu 10.10 nu er der sket at når hun starter den op, kommer den frem til skrivebordet (med den lilla baggrund) men alle ikonerne i venstre side kommer ikke frem. mus virker godtnok, hvordan får jeg ikoner frem igen??
<Ubuntubruger6> når tøsen starter maskinen op, kommer der en besked på skærmen om den logger på mit netværk, så kommer den lilla farve og man kan flytte rundt på musen, derudover er der intet at trykke på nogensteder på skærmen
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, bruges der Unity eller GNOME 2 som deskktop?
<Ubuntubruger6> kan hun opdatere maskinen automatisk, er næsten sikker på den version jeg installerede hed 10.04
<kasperd> Ok.
<Ubuntubruger6> pas
<kasperd> Men det lykkedes at logge ind på en tekstconsol i stedet?
<Ubuntubruger6> ctrl alt f1
<lars_t_h> jep og så login
<kasperd> På det grafike login burde der være en mulighed for at vælge mellem forskellige sessioner når man logger ind. Når man har valgt brugernavn men før man har indtastet password skulle man se en mulighed for at vælge session i bunden af skærmen.
<lars_t_h> kasperd, mig og cromag besluttede os så for efter nogen diskussion at tage livet af gnome2 konfigurationsfilerne
<lars_t_h> og hvad jeg ved skulle GNOME 2 nu have kopieret noget standard fra en gnoem mappe i /etc
<lars_t_h> *gnome
<kasperd> Bliver kanalen logget et sted hvor man kan læse den?
<lars_t_h> kasperd, den bliver logget, men kan ikke huske hvor
<lars_t_h> kasperd && Ubuntubruger6 http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/resetting-gnomes-settings-ubuntu
<lars_t_h> så vi mangler at fjerne .metacity ...
<kasperd> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/07/%23ubuntu-dk.txt
<lars_t_h> ok
<lars_t_h> kasperd, i forhold til de artikel skal Ubuntubruger6 så ikke bare: rm -fr ~/.metacity
<lars_t_h> *s/de/den
<kasperd> Personligt ville jeg vælge at oprette et nyt directory og flytte konfigurationerne derind.
<kasperd> Altså noget i retning af:
<kasperd> mkdir broken
<kasperd> mv .metacity broken
<kasperd> Men jeg har lige et par spørgsmål om konfigurationen af maskinen som jeg synes det vil være brugbart at få svar på.
<kasperd> 1. Var maskinen konfigureret til automatisk login eller til at spørge om brugernavn og password.
<lars_t_h> kasperd, har set at man kan installere trash-cli pakken der har kommandoen trash, den kan så bruge i stedet for rm , den flyttet indholdet til ens trash-bin, ret smart
<kasperd> 2. Hvis den spørger om brugernavn og password, spørger den også om hvilken session man ønsker at køre?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, kasperd stiller dig et spørgsmål
<kasperd> 3. Hvad er den session sat til nu?
<Ubuntubruger6> spørger ikke om noget, mener jeg ikke, kan lige prøve at genstarte
<kasperd> http://www.debianadmin.com/wp-content/gallery/1004/1.png
<kasperd> Ca. sådan ser det ud på min.
<kasperd> Bemærk valgmulighederne i bunden af skærmen.
<kasperd> Så først skal vi vide om der plejede at være sådan en login skærm og om den stadigvæk er der.
<Ubuntubruger6> kasperd: når jeg genstarter sker der som tidligere nævnt kun  dette: der står ubuntu og lige under dette er der 6 prikker som bliver røde, så bliver skærmen lilla, så kommer der en lille kasse frem i højre side af skærmen hvor den fortæller den har set netværk, derefter kommer musemarkøren frem og der sker ikke  ere
<Ubuntubruger6> mere
<Ubuntubruger6> ingen valgmuligheder ingen kodeord ingenting
<kasperd> Ok, har skal vi så trykke ctrl+alt+f1 igen.
<kasperd> s/har/her/
<kasperd> NÃ¥r du har trykket ctrl+alt+f1 skal du logge ind med brugernavn og password.
<Ubuntubruger6> brugernavn står der, kodeord skal jeg selv skrive
<Ubuntubruger6> så bliver skærmen lilla igen og musemarkøren kommer frem
<kasperd> Stod brugernavn der før eller efter du trykkede ctrl+alt+f1?
<Ubuntubruger6> kom frem da jeg trykkede ctrl+alt+f1
<kasperd> Hmm. Det havde jeg ikke helt forventet.
<kasperd> Og var det et grafisk login eller tekst?
<Ubuntubruger6> grafisk logo
<Ubuntubruger6> når jeg trykker det nu kommer kommandoprompten frem
<kasperd> Ok.
<kasperd> Prøv så at trykke alt+venstrepil et par gange og se om den grafiske login kommer frem igen.
<kasperd> Hvis du får det grafiske login frem, så klik på brugernavnet uden at taste noget password.
<kasperd> Dernæst kig i bunden af skærmen om der er nogle valgmuligheder.
<Ubuntubruger6> der kommer et nedlukningsindstillinger, et ur, samt et billede af en lillemand i en cirkel,indstillinger for universel tilgang
<kasperd> Hvis du klikker på nogle af de ikoner dukker der så nogle valgmuligheder op? Der burde være en menu et sted hvor man kan vælge session, sprog og tastatur.
<Ubuntubruger6> desværre ikke
<kasperd> Hmmm.
<Ubuntubruger6> jo, vent nu lige
<Ubuntubruger6> står som logget ind, dobbelt klikker jeg kommer der noget mere frem i bunden af skærmen
<kasperd> Hvad kommer der frem?
<Ubuntubruger6> sprog, tastatur og edition
<kasperd> Hvis du vælger edition, hvilke valgmuligheder dukker der så op=
<Ubuntubruger6> recovery consol, ubuntu,ubuntu fejlsikker, ubuntu klqassisk, klassisk uden effekter, netbook edition, user defined session
<kasperd> Hvilken er den sat til lige nu?
<Ubuntubruger6> netbook edition
<kasperd> Prøv "recovery consol"
<kasperd> Og når du har valgt det så indtast password.
<Ubuntubruger6> så bliver skærmen lilla igen, tror du der skal genstartes før det ændres?
<kasperd> Nej, den valgmulighed har virkning på hvert login.
<Ubuntubruger6> ok
<kasperd> Gik den tilbage til login igen?
<Ubuntubruger6> nej
<kasperd> Der burde dukke en terminal op på skærmen med det samme.
<Exchange> Hej, ved I hvad hvad der skal til, for at jeg kende sende en mail fra crontab til min hotmail ? jeg har røvet MAILTO, men det virker ikke - skal jeg sætte en SMTP server op? og hvor skal jeg sætte crontab op så det sender mail igennem min SMTP server :) ? tak
<kasperd> Hvis ikke der dukker noget op bliver vi nødt til at prøve en tekstconsol
<Ubuntubruger6> der er ikke kommet noget i nu
<Ubuntubruger6> ctrl+alt+F1
<kasperd> Exchange, hotmail er vist meget pernitten med hvem de tager imod emails fra. Det er ikke sikkert du kan få det til at virke.
<kasperd> Ubuntubruger6, Prøv det.
<kasperd> Og så log ind.
<kasperd> Og så vil jeg godt vide hvad der kører.
<kasperd> Ville du være tryg ved at sende noget af outputet til mig? (Så du er fri for at indtaste det hele fra skærmen)
<Exchange> kasperd:  så f.eks. gmail :)
<Exchange> eller TDC mail, stofanet - er bare at få det til at virke  - så kan jeg altid få hotmail til  at tage imod mailen :)
<kasperd> Exchange, gmail er så vidt jeg husker ikke så begrænset med hvem de tager imod email fra.
<Exchange> coolt ;>
<kasperd> Det er selvfølgelig bare et gæt baseret på mine erfaringer. Der er ingen garanti for at dit problem er det samme som jeg har set.
<Exchange> nej nej :)
<Ubuntubruger6> tror måske den er logget ind
<Exchange> men burde det virke med MAILTO= "" kun ;> ?  kræver det ikke også lige en SMTP server kørende ;> ?
<kasperd> Ubuntubruger6, hvis du har et tekstlogin igen, så prøv at tast "ps -fU helena" (hvis jeg ellers husker brugernavnet rigtigt)
<kasperd> Du skal vist have et eller andet kørende lokalt.
<kasperd> Jeg kan ikke lige huske hvordan delivery derfra fungerer.
<kasperd> Modtager du nogen form for fejlmelding?
<Ubuntubruger6> når jeg bruger alt + v pil står der helena er logget ind
<kasperd> Nu skal jeg lige huske at skrive brugernavn på de ting jeg skriver, så der ikke er nogen tvivl om hvem jeg skriver til.....
<Exchange> okay - jeg prøver  #ubuntu om de ved det med SMTP ;> men tak for din tid ,>
<kasperd> Ubuntubruger6, Fik du en prompt frem fra dit tekst login?
<Ubuntubruger6> da jeg skifter over til tekst ser det ud som om der er logget ind, den spørger ikke om noget
<kasperd> Sker der noget hvis du taster "ps"?
<Ubuntubruger6> der kommer 3 linier
<kasperd> Ubuntubruger6, Jeg er interesseret i det komplette output fra "ps -fU helena", vil du taste det ind her, eller skal vi prøve om du kan sende det direkte til mig?
<kasperd> Du kan starte med at selv køre kommandoen så du kan se hvad den skriver.
<Ubuntubruger6> første linie    pid   tty   time  cmd
<kasperd> Der skulle gerne være flere linier.
<kasperd> Men du kan tilføje lidt til kommandoen så den sender det til mig i stedet.
<Ubuntubruger6> anden linie   1514    tty1   00:00:01  bash
<Ubuntubruger6> når maskinen ikke virker?
<Ubuntubruger6> 3 linie    2027   tty1    00:00:00  ps
<kasperd> Hvis den har netværksadgang er der en chance for at det kan lade sig gøre.
<Ubuntubruger6> sidste gang jeg genstartede skrev den kunne se netværk, de andre gange har den skrevet at den logger på netværk
<kasperd> Prøv at taste "ps -fU helena >/dev/tcp/80.167.221.80/2000"
<kasperd> Jeg er ikke helt sikker på om det er sat rigtigt op i min ende, men vi får se.
<Ubuntubruger6> efter f er det et stort u
<kasperd> Ja. Men vent lige et øjeblik der er noget der ikke opfører sig helt rigtigt på min maskine.
<kasperd> Ubuntubruger6, hvis du kan taste "ps -fU helena >/dev/tcp/80.167.221.80/2001", så får vi at se om det virker.
<Ubuntubruger6> netværk er ikke tilgængeligt
<kasperd> Øv. Så må vi nøjes med "ps -fU helena" og du må skrive lidt mere her om hvad der stod.
<kasperd> Start med blot at skrive hver af kommandoerne fra outputet.
<kasperd> Jeg er i første omgang interesseret i den kolonne hvor der står "bash", "ps", osv.,
<kasperd> Ubuntubruger6, jeg kom til at spekulere på om computeren har stil til en ekstern monitor. Måske er den af en eller anden grund sat op til at vinduerne skal vises på den eksterne monitor i stedet for den interne.
<Ubuntubruger6> ok, er ikke helt sikker på hvad du mener
<kasperd> Har du tastet den kommando jeg skrev. Hvilke kommandoer står der i outputet?
<Ubuntubruger6> 1514 tty1    00:00:01   bash
<Ubuntubruger6> 2051  tty1   00:00:00  ps
<kasperd> Var det det hele?
<Ubuntubruger6> nej havde ikke helena med, prøver lige igen
<Ubuntubruger6> 2 linier med bash,
<Ubuntubruger6> 1. linie
<Ubuntubruger6> helena   1514    1147   0  15:25 tty1    00:00:01  -bash
<Ubuntubruger6> 2 linie
<Ubuntubruger6> helena   1883  930  0  15:42   tty2   00:00:01  -bash
<Ubuntubruger6> linien med ps
<kasperd> Linierne med bash og ps er ikke de meste interessante, var der ikke andet?
<Ubuntubruger6> helena  2053   1514   0 16:40    tty1   00:00:00 ps -fU helena
<Ubuntubruger6> der er et hav af linier, også flere end der kan være på skærmen
<kasperd> Bare indtast kommandoen fra hver linie. Der ingen grund til at indtaste den fulde linie.
<Ubuntubruger6> der er et hav af linier
<Ubuntubruger6> tror du ikke jeg kan lave en installation oven i det der er på maskinen, der er ikke noget den unge dame skal gemme her på
<kasperd> Lad os lige prøve noget andet først.
<kasperd> Kan du indtaste den her kommando:
<kasperd> mkdir broken && mv .[^.]* broken
<kasperd> Du kan selvfølgelig også godt prøve at installere oveni, men så finder du jo aldrig ud af, hvad der gik galt.
<kasperd> Hvis ovennævnte kommando virker kan du prøve at genstarte og se om problemet er væk.
<Ubuntubruger6> mv: kan ikke flytte .gvfs til broken/.gvfs: enheden eller recursen er optaget
<kasperd> Det er ikke nødvendigvis et problem.
<Ubuntubruger6> skal jeg genstarte?
<kasperd> Prøv lige at køre kommandoen "df" og fortæl mig hvad der står i den sidste søjle.
<Ubuntubruger6> 7%   1%/dev
<Ubuntubruger6> 1% /dev/shm
<Ubuntubruger6> 1%/var/run
<Ubuntubruger6> 0%/var/lock
<kasperd> Var det det hele?
<lars_t_h> kasperd, fandt ud af det det var galt med Ubuntubruger6's maskine?
<lars_t_h> *det der
<kasperd> lars_t_h, Nej jeg fandt ikke ud af det. Han forsvandt pludseligt.
#ubuntu-dk 2012-07-31
<Ubuntubruger4> nogen der kan hjælpe en noob med at partitionere en hjemmeserver vha ubuntu server 12?
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål nogen der kan hjælpe en noob med at partitionere en hjemmeserver vha ubuntu server 12?
<Tak> hvad er spørgsmalet præcist?
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg står på installationsbilledet med ubuntu server og den afventer mine instrukser med henblik på partitionering. Jeg har 1 gig ram i maskinen, intel dual core og en seagate 1 tb hd i maskinen. Jeg ønsker at partitionere den så effektivt som muligt så jeg kan bruge maskinen som nas med afp i et mac miljø. Nogle sider på nettet foreslår at bruge automatisk partitionering andre foreslår seperate partitioner til swap
<Ubuntubruger4> Desuden regner jeg med at bruge ext4 som filsystem - det går jeg ud fra er det mest fornuftige i dette setup? Tror bare jeg lige har behov for at nogen holder mig i hånden igennem partitionerings-delen, så skulle jeg være good to go...
<Tak> hum
<Tak> jeg bruger mest automatisk partitionering, men jeg er ikke en superadmin, så...
<Ubuntubruger4> har du brugt det i filserver sammenhænge? altså automatisk partitionering? Det behøver nemlig ikke være mere avanceret end som så...
#ubuntu-dk 2012-08-01
<Ubuntubruger1> we speak english or danish?
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål er Ubuntu et styresystem?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: ja
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål hvor henter jeg det? og hvordan installere jeg det?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: Alt efter hvor teknisk svar du vil have; Så er er ubuntu en "pakke" af en masse komponenter.. Herunder et OS, værktøjer, grafisk brugerflade.. osv osv
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Ubuntubruger1> Takker for hjælpen :)
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop er nok den du er interesseret i. Der er også installationsinstruktioner på samme side
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: det var så lidt - god fornøjelse med det :)
<Ubuntubruger1> ja det bare at der kun står "desktop" der forviejer mig xD
<vooze> ?spørgsmål er ved at sætte min server op til en statisk IP, men får følgende fejl når jeg følger https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html og skriver sudo ifup eth0: RTNETLINK answers: file exists. Hvad kan jeg have gjort forkert?
<cromag> vooze: skriver du sudo ifup eth0 ?
<cromag> eller bare sudo ifup
<vooze> cromag: jeg skriver sudo ifup eth0
<cromag> er interfacet oppe evt. ?
<cromag> skriv ifconfig og se om interfacet er opp
<cromag> oppe
<vooze> her er min /etc/network/interfaces: http://pastebin.com/bNxkn9Es
<cromag> den vrker ret snor lige
<cromag> ellers: sudo ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<vooze> ifconfig er fint oppe, og den får den rigtige ip, der er bare ingen forbindelse til internettet
<cromag> oh
<cromag> du mangler måske en route så
<cromag> kan du pinge .1 ?
<vooze> nej, kan intet pinge
<vooze> eller 2 sec
<vooze> yes, det virker fint
<cromag> har du tilføjet en route ?
<vooze> formentligt ikke, siden jeg ingen anelse har hvordan. Fulgte faktisk bare guiden. Plejer bare at køre 100% DHCP, er kun pga. det er serveren
<cromag> det står i guiden :)
<cromag> prøv bare at skrive route
<cromag> i terminalen
<vooze> lavede lige en mindre fejl, så genstarter lige quick ;)
<vooze> 2 secs
<vooze> (var nok ikke nødvendigt, men just in case)
<cromag> :)
<cromag> hvaeh, kunne du pinge ip adresser måske ?
<cromag> som 8.8.8.8
<cromag> måske mangler du en dns server
<vooze> kunne jeg før, efter jeg havde skrevet, sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth0
<vooze> efter reboot, kan jeg ikke igen
<vooze> du får lige "route" output
<cromag> check om if's er oppe
<vooze> http://pastebin.com/index/bNxkn9Es
<vooze> ifconfig er fint oppe
<cromag> det var ikke korrekt link
<vooze> 2 secs
<vooze> men her er ifconfig output: http://pastebin.com/ddQmPcpa
<vooze> her er route: http://pastebin.com/psQkx8qa
<cromag> ok, og du kan llige nu pinge 192.168.0.1 ?
<vooze> yes
<cromag> kan du pinge 8.8.8.8 nu ?
<vooze> yes
<cromag> så har du internet
<vooze> hmm, så er det nok DNS ja
<cromag> jep
<cromag> redigér /etc/resolv.conf og put "nameserver 8.8.8.8" ind
<cromag> uden "
<cromag> så kan du rammer google.com med en ping
<cromag> og alt andet selvf :D
<vooze> så er det gjort, skal jeg ikke reset eth0 eller noget? (genstarte)
<vooze> ah nvm, kan se det virker nu ;)
<vooze> tilføjede dog lige 8.8.4.4 også
<vooze> tusind tak for hjælpen cromag :)
<vooze> lidt offtopic, er det bare mig eller så snart man spørg om et lidt teknisk spørgsmål i #ubuntu så er der ingen hjælp at hente? Er somom der er kun er mulighed for hjælp til "idiot" spørgsmål
<cromag> hehe
<cromag> well, det kommer nok an på hvem der lige her på tidspunktet :)
<cromag> Og måske er dem der er har lige nu måske bedre til enkelte spørgsmål :)
<cromag> og jeg er på job, men så det lige og tænkte jeg måske kunne give mit besyv :D
#ubuntu-dk 2012-08-02
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål Jeg har lige lavet en filserver hjemme i privaten med Ubuntu Server 12 vha. en gammel Lenovo M55 med en ny SATA HDD på 1 Tb. Jeg har ladet installationen partitionere drevet og alt fungerer i skønneste orden. Det er dog meget sporadisk hvornår vi bruger den som filserver, så kan man få drevet til at spinne ned eller på anden måde få maskinen til at gå i "dvale" når den ikke bruges
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål det er en hovedløs maskine som jeg tilgår via terminal
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål og bruger afp i et udelukkende macmiljø
<Josua> Hey
<[dmp]> hej Josua
<Josua> Nogen herinde der har forstand på, hvordan man optimerer ydelsen på mySQL og PHP i Ubuntu ?
<Josua> Vi har en nasty mean når man kører ab -n 10000 -c 1000 -r domæne
<Josua> mellem 5,7 og 6,7 sekunder
<[dmp]> Josua: er det jeres egen server? (kan i rettet på configs?)
<Josua> Kører jeg det på en php-side uden tilknyttet database har jeg en mean på 47 ms
<Josua> Jeps, det er vores egen server med fuld SSH adgang
<[dmp]> i /usr/share/doc/mysql-server-5.x/examples er der nogle forskellige opsætningsfiler til mysql.. Den default my.cnf fil der bliver installeret er meget konservativ, så en nem måde at komme igang, ville være at prøve at se om der ikke er een af de andre der passer bedre til jeres setup
<[dmp]> hvis i giver mysql mere data at arbejde med, så cacher den jo naturligt nok mere. Og det kan hjælpe jer i en eller anden grad.. (afhængigt af hvilken type sql i smider afsted.)
<Josua> ja, jeg sidder lige pt. og sammenligner huge med vores nuværende - det ser ud som om vi endda har sat indstillingerne op i forhold til den
<Josua> key_buffer              = 512M
<Josua> max_allowed_packet      = 64M
<Josua> thread_stack            = 192K
<Josua> thread_cache_size       = 8
<Josua> max_connections        = 400
<Josua> table_cache            = 512
<Josua> thread_concurrency     = 16
<Josua> query_cache_limit       = 8M
<Josua> query_cache_size        = 128M
<Josua> wait_timeout            = 300
<Josua> interactive_timeout     = 10
<Josua> connect_timeout         = 600
<Josua> low_priority_updates    = 1
<Josua> join_buffer_size        = 8M
<Josua> Forbindelsen røg vist
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål kan jeg sætte min systemdisk på min ubuntu server 12 box til at spinne ned når den er idle efter et vis tidsrum? Boksen har kun den ene SATA disk på 1tb og jeg vil gerne give hd'en de bedste rammer for at være tændt 24/7
#ubuntu-dk 2012-08-04
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål jeg har forsøgt at indsætte hdparm -S241 /dev/sda i såvel hdparm.conf filen samt rc.local, men efter en reboot ser det stadig ikke ud til at min harddisk spinner ned efter en halv time?? Hvad kan jeg gøre? Jeg kører Ubuntu Server 12 med Webmin ovenpå.
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål Nogen der kan hjælpe med en hovedløs NAS jeg har sat op med Ubuntu Server 12?
<jarlen> Ikke hvis du ikke er mere specifik omkring hvad du skal have hjælp til
<Ubuntubruger6> hehe, jeg uddyber gerne :-) Jeg har boksen op som NAS i et Mac-miljø med AFP shares - alt funker som sådan perfekt. Jeg har dog kun én disk i NAS'en på 1 Tb (Seagate Barracuda) som jeg både bruger til os og til data
<Ubuntubruger6> nu er spørgsmålet hvordan jeg bedst bruger power management på maskinen
<Ubuntubruger6> det er kun meget sporadisk vi skal bruge nas'en til at hente data eller streame musik fra, men jeg vil ikke rende frem og tilbage og tænde/slukke for den når jeg skal bruge den
<Ubuntubruger6> så spørgsmålet er hvad jeg kan bruge? jeg har forsøgt med en hdparm -S241 /dev/sda for at spinne drevet ned, men det ser ikke ud til at virke
<Ubuntubruger6> hvis jeg forsøge med kun 5 sekunder, så spinner den fint ned men spinner op igen et par sekkunder efter
<jarlen> Det er desværre ikke et emne jeg ved så meget om
<jarlen> understøtter den måske wake-on-lan?
<Ubuntubruger6> maskinen understøtter wake-on-lan, men ved ikke hvordan jeg skal gøre brug af det i praksis
<jarlen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<jarlen> Der er nogle tools
<Ubuntubruger6> Tak for link :-)
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg kigger på det - tak for hjælpen
#ubuntu-dk 2012-08-05
<Ubuntubruger3> Hvordan kan det være at alle møder i ubuntu land er i det sorte Jylland ????
#ubuntu-dk 2013-07-29
<Ubuntubruger3> Anyone here.
<Ubuntubruger3> In Danish?
<Ubuntubruger3> er der nogen herinde?
<Ubuntubruger3> ?er der nogen der ved om man kan få den gamle menu linie tilbage istedet for genvejsmenuen ovre til venstre?
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål er der nogen der ved om man kan få den gamle menu linie tilbage istedet for genvejsmenuen ovre til venstre?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-07-30
<simon> hejsa
<simon> jeg har besvær med at få wpa_supplicant til at virke
<simon> https://gist.github.com/sshine/56db1d457ea5e10e888a
<simon> den kan godt spotte mit netværk, men så falder den af igen
<simon> når jeg slår debugging til kan jeg nogenlunde se hvor meget som lykkes, men ikke hvorfor det mislykkes.
<simon> jeg kan evt. prøve at slå min router over i "b/g" kun, da den lige nu er i "b/g/n"
<simon> det gør vist ikke rigtigt nogen forskel.
<simon> jeg har forsøgt at skifte ciffertypen mellem AES og TKIP, jeg bruger WPA-PSK.
<simon> lige nu ser min wpa_supplicant.conf-entry således ud:
<simon> network={
<simon>         ssid="miomao"
<simon>         scan_ssid=1
<simon>         key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
<simon>         psk="kodeord"
<simon> }
<simon> wifi'et virker fint, masser af styrke, og min windows-maskine på netværket logger også på det.
<simon> når jeg forsøger at bruge wicd(-gtk) laver den samme ståhej.
<simon> jeg ved ikke om jeg giver wpa_supplicant.conf de forkerte parametre, men jeg har ligesom prøvet med alle dem som routerens web-interface tilbyder.
#ubuntu-dk 2013-07-31
<soren> simon: Virker det, hvis du bruger network-manager?
<simon> soren, ved du hvad, jeg har simpelthen så svært ved at regne årsagen til at den ikke virker ud.
<simon> soren, jeg forsøgte i går med en windows-maskine, en ubuntu, en arch, en android og en iphone, og det var kun ubuntu og windows som nogle gange kunne logge på i går og ingen af dem i dag.
<simon> jeg var nede og bytte den i dag, og nu virker den på android'en, ubuntu'en, men ikke på iphone'en
<simon> jeg kan lige prøve med networkmanager på arch
<simon> for at udelukke om det er mit netkort der ikke vil være med.
<soren> simon: Hvorfor ikke network-manager på Ubuntu?
<simon> soren, networkmanager på ubuntu på min acer virker. på min arch/lenovo gør det ikke. den har en network-manager som hedder netctl som er ret nice. bortset fra at den så ikke kan connecte ;)
<simon> nu prøver jeg lige en ubuntu live usb på min lenovo
<simon> hm, iphone siger at den ikke kan oprette forbindelse på så kort tid at jeg tror den ikke kan lide kodeordet og slet ikke forsøger at authe
<simon> jeg har valgt koden "1234567890", og jeg tænker at det måske kan skyldes at iphone ikke ved om det skal tolkes som en hexadecimal-kode som er for kort, eller en ascii-kode.
<simon> (det er noget med at WPA2 kan tage enten en 64-hex kode eller en 8-63 byte ascii-kode
<simon> nå... nu kan 4 ud af de 5 enheder jeg har logge på. så er jeg tilbage på at wpa_supplicant på min arch, konfigureret på den absolut simpleste måde, ikke vil være med. så mangler jeg bare at udelukke om det er hardwaren eller softwaren :)
<simon> (jeg har prøvet at slå rfkill fra i både hardware og software, og jeg har prøvet wpa_cli, wifi-menu (som er noget arch har) og wpa_supplicant med både -D wext og -D nl80211
<louisdk> Hi
#ubuntu-dk 2013-08-03
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål er der nogle der har erfaringer med owncloud på egen server eller firma server?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-08-04
<jablo> Er der nogen her, der har fået arealinfo.dk til at virke i ubuntu? Det er en Microsoft Silverlight web-side, og jeg har installeret moonlight plugin i firefox men det virker ikke. Jeg spekulerer på hvad jeg ellers skal gøre for at få det til at virke?
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål er det muligt at installere kubuntu vnc4server og få skrivebordsmiljø når der er på en vpn server?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-07-28
<CybergeekDK> morn
#ubuntu-dk 2014-07-30
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg har virkelig brug for hjælp har hentet deluge og har hentet en bittorent fil med ubuntu men hver gang den når til 99% så siger den der er sket en fejl hvad skal jeg gøre?
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål jeg har virkelig brug for hjælp har hentet deluge og har hentet en bittorent fil med ubuntu men hver gang den når til 99% så siger den der er sket en fejl hvad skal jeg gøre?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-08-01
<Ubuntubruger0> Hej. jeg har nu xp på min stationær men vil gerne downloade ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger9> hej. Jeg har for hjælp
<Ubuntubruger1> hej. Jeg har en spørgsmålet.... Jeg vil gerne har ubuntu på min computer, som jeg kan kigge fjernsyn med.
<Ubuntubruger1> er der nogen, som kan hjlælpe mig?
<Ubuntubruger1> ok, tak og bye
#ubuntu-dk 2014-08-03
<kasperd> ?spørgsål: Hvordan bygger man en ny kerne, der kan bruges med eksisterende moduler uden at de også skal bygges igen?
<kasperd> Jeg har lavet nogle ændringer til koden, som ikke ændrer på interface til modulerne, så der er ingen grund til at have besværet med at bygge dem igen.
#ubuntu-dk 2015-08-01
<simon> hejsa
<simon> jeg prøver at få accenttegn til at virke i Emacs 24.3
<simon> jeg har fundet at årsagen er at miljøvariablen XMODIFIERS=@im=ibus
<simon> hvis jeg sætter den til '', virker dead keys i emacs igen.
<simon> hvad er konsekvensen ved at sætte XMODIFIERS='' i min shells rc-fil?
#ubuntu-dk 2016-08-02
<necrophcodr> ?spørgsmål Hvordan opretter man et komplet Ubuntu filsystem (som fx med debootstrap) men uden at kræve nogle specielle rettigheder?
<necrophcodr> Jeg har forsøgt mig frem med `fakechroot fakeroot debootstrap [...]`, men det dør ved installationen af base_passwd
<necrophcodr> Dette er kørt fra en Ubuntu 14.04.4 server.
<Ubuntubruger4> Hejsa. Når jeg skal downloade og burne ubunto til en DVD hvordan foregår det så?
<necrophcodr> Hej Ubuntubruger4 , du kan hente http://infrarecorder.org/ ned hvis du bruger Windows, det gør det nemt at brænde en ISO fil til en CD eller DVD
<Ubuntubruger4> lækkert jeg prøver. Takker :)
<necrophcodr> Så du kan bare installere det program, og så hente Ubuntu herfra: https://ubuntudanmark.dk/download/ og så brænde din ISO med det program
<necrophcodr> Ubuntubruger4: det er desuden en god idé at brænde ved en lavere hastighed, for at undgå fejl.
<Ubuntubruger4> Ja. Altså jeg prøver at redde min gamle bærbare computer hvor USB og Lyddriverne ikke fungere. Så jeg tænker at installere nyt styresystem og slette alt.
<Ubuntubruger4> fungerer*
<necrophcodr> Ubuntubruger4: det kan ihvertfald give den lidt liv igen ja :) Hvis du har problemer med at få USB og lyddriver til at virke i Ubuntu, skal du ikke tøve med at skrive herinde
<Ubuntubruger4> Perfekt, jeg takker for support.
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg booter bare fra CD'en i BIOS når jeg skal installere ubunto ikke ?
<necrophcodr> Ubuntubruger4: præcis, resten er rimelig ligetil, og du kan nok gætte dig lidt til det. Ellers spørger du bare :)
#ubuntu-dk 2017-08-04
<pzz_> ?spørgsmål Jeg forsøger at få snmp op og køre, men jeg får denne fejl fra journalctl -xe:  Failed to start LSB: SNMP agents. Nogen der har et godt råd? :)
#ubuntu-dk 2018-08-02
<e0t> hello
